# Speaker removal



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

i think i might be goin with infinity reference series for the back speakers....however does anyone know how the speaker cover comes off ...its a 92 sentra xe......i thought it was on clips but it doesnt seem to budge and i dont wanna crack the thing....please help


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2002)

You need to pull out the rear seat, and pull the rear deck lid assembly off to get to the rear spks. They will be screwed down to the metal.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

*how?*

pull out the rear seats you say.....so how would one go about doing this......are there easy buttons that allow the seats to fold down or is a job requiring some serious tools.....?
sorry for my incompetance....


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

will 5x7's fit my rear deck?

im considering these speakers...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1364364098


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

what do u guys think of blapunkt?? are they good?
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1365106506

is 80 watts enough i want some nice base and treble without subs and an amp....


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

my front speakers are 200 watts max and my rears are 220 watts max. If you want to play your music loud, get speakers that can handle more power. I'm only running 45x4 (HU powered) on these speakers and they sound very good.


----------



## trasen92SER (May 30, 2002)

*back seat removal*

I put in different speakers last month and was actually able to take out the panel without removing the seat. It requires you to SLOWLY lift from around the middle of the panel and pop one side free of the c-pillar. Make sure all of the white clips are free before you try this (I think there are 4 on each side). Good Luck!
I put in used eclipse 6 1/2" from my former honda if you're wondering. They were a little small for the opening.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

me and my dad took out my backseat and then got into the trunk and got them out that way. we pulled them from the trunk instead of the back seat direction. it was much easier, the covers don't actually come off, the speakers are under it you just have to pull out the speakers from the bottom. I bought some pos $10 a piece Radio Shack 60 watt speakers. they were definately an upgrade from what was in there, but they sound like booty. I'm going to replace them whenever I get my car going like I want it to be and looking like I wish. anyone got any reccomendations on speakers?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

blaupunkts suck, but give them a listen before you decide. Taking your seat out couldn't be easier, all you need is a screwdriver. The bottom comes out without tools. Reach under the front edge for the two white plastic loops and pull on them whilst pulling up on the seat bottom. One loop on each side. Take the seat bottom out. Now unscrew with a screwdriver or a socket, take the two bolts out on the bottom right and left of the seat back. Once you've done that, push the seat up towards the back window and pull it out. Couldn't be easier. Get in your trunk and use a needle nose to compress the clips on those tabs that hold the rear deck in and pull your third brake light out if you have one.


----------

